# Working as an assistant.



## SJTstudios (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm starting and internship at my local photography store. I'm working as an assistant for their top portrait specialist.

I will work both as a studio hand, and as a second photographer, how should I go about my job. I know these guys take things seriously, and he's one of the best, but how do I please him?

What angles should I look for while shooting?

How should I ask questions (regarding his needs, or to get information) without getting in he way.

I understand he will be a bit more passive having me under his wing, but I don't want o mess up.


----------



## RobertG. (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi, just speak to him on your first day. All these questions can be answere within 10min. Don't worry. 

Be polite, listen carefully, take notes when necessary and ask for clarification in case something is unclear to you. 

You probably got the job because of your abilities and current knowledge. So all you need to know in this new position they will teach you, like in any other job.


----------

